# Homemade Gatorade



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Found this at survivalblog.com and felt is was worth sharing.

The following is the "Simple Solution" - Home made Oral Rehydration Salts (ORS) Recipe
Preparing 1 (one) Liter solution using Salt, Sugar and Water at home.
Mix an oral rehydration solution using the following recipe.

Ingredients:

Six (6) level teaspoons of Sugar
Half (1/2) level teaspoon of Salt
One Liter of clean drinking or boiled water and then cooled - 5 cupfuls (each cup is about 200 ml.)

Preparation Method:

Stir the mixture until the salt and sugar dissolve.

Oral rehydration will make the difference between life and death with many serious diarrheal illnesses. Make sure you have this formula somewhere on your prepper shelves and that you have adequate stockpiles of salt and sugar. Drinks like juice and Gatorade are fine to use with water until your stores run out. There are many other formulas out there, this one is simple and easy with just three ingredients.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Already have a few bags mixed up and stored in each first aid kit.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, UncleJoe, very good info.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sugar makes diarrhea worse. Water, salt, & potassium are what needs to be replaced. Mainly water. Eat BRAT- Bananas/broth, Rice, Applesauce, & Toast.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While not that good for cases of diarrhea-if your out in the hot weather working your hinney off due to no power tools that may just be the thing. Even tho I try not to do the kool ade or artificial drinks- a smidgen of koolade powder might make it more tolerable for children in hot weather.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

_From the Mayo CLinic:_










*Dehydration-Treatments and drugs*
By Mayo Clinic staff

Dehydration: Treatments and drugs - MayoClinic.com

The only effective treatment for dehydration is to replace lost fluids and lost electrolytes. The best approach to dehydration treatment depends on age, the severity of dehydration and its cause.

(Snip)

In an emergency situation where a pre-formulated solution is unavailable, you can make your own oral rehydration solution by mixing 1/2 teaspoon salt, 6 level teaspoons of sugar and 1 liter (about 1 quart) of safe drinking water. Be sure to measure accurately because incorrect amounts can make the solution less effective or even harmful. If possible, have someone else check your measurements for accuracy.

Whatever alternative you chose, be sure to give enough solution. Your doctor may suggest specific amounts, depending on your child's age and degree of dehydration, but a general rule of thumb is to keep giving liquids slowly until your child's urine becomes clear in color. When your child is vomiting, try giving small amounts of solution at frequent intervals - try a spoonful or so every few minutes, for instance. If your child can't keep this down, wait 30 to 60 minutes and try again. Room temperature fluids are best.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks RM.  Maybe that's where it originally came from.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Thanks RM.  Maybe that's where it originally came from.


Thanks UncleJoe, I typed it out and will pass it around ! Do you think we could add a speck of flavor? lemon juice, or something?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

neldarez said:


> Do you think we could add a speck of flavor? lemon juice, or something?


I don't see why not. Unsweetened kool-aid comes to mind.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I don't see why not. Unsweetened kool-aid comes to mind.


Humm I wonder why? lol


----------

